# radio transmitter YN-622C is doing weird things to EX 580II?



## Kristofgss (Jun 11, 2017)

I have been using a speedlite 580 EXII for years and in order to get better wireless transmissio, I bought a set of YN-622C transceivers for wireless TTL (yongnuo). This works perfectly with my EX II 430, but when I tried it on my 580 EXII, the flash fires as it should, but as soon as more than half of full power is requested, the flash starts hissing for about three seconds and the red light in the front seems to flash out a random pattern during that hissing. When I put the 580 on my camera directly, I have no issues.

Things I tried which had no effect:
- another camera
- another receiver
- another transmitter
- putting the 580 on the YN 622 as pass-through, the 580 still hissed and front led remained lit
- changed batteries in speedlite, camera transmitter and receiver

When I use the test fire button on the YN-622 with the speedlite on top of it (pass-through) and put the speedlite in full power, the effect seems to disappear until you press the test button again. if you do that within the three seconds, then the hissing and flickering returns as if it is leaking power during the recharging phase and the YN-622 is routing it back to the speedlite.

Google didn't give me any results, does anybody here know what might be happening and is my 580 dying on me or are the transmitters just not compatible?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2017)

I wouldn't try to mix them, there are always going to be issues that occur.


----------

